# Folding bikes at Decathlon £249



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

was having a nose round the Lakeside Deathlon store yesterday and came across a special offer for..." Btwin" folding bikes, that for the money looked pretty good for people who only might want to poodle up and down the shops.

Lots of nice colours and fold up really well.

Worth a look folks


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*FOLDING BIKES at Decathlon £249*

sorry people that should read ....DECATHLON.....typo error :roll:


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Just for reference on quality of the B twin bike, Andy has one and we do many miles on our bikes, not mountains but roads and tracks. He is over 20st and 4 years on and it is still in one piece and looks like new when cleaned. 

Ours is not the fold up just the standard version. 

Mandy


----------

